# [NAS4Free] Resume from S3 without video card



## mju76zhn (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have installed NAS4Free on an old computer to use it for sharing files between the computers in my home network. Of course I don't want to waste too much energy so I use a script, that suspends the PC to S3, when it isn't used for a while, and I wake it up again by Wake-On-Lan. Up to this point everything works fine. Now I decided to remove the video card, because it only wastes energy and I don't need it for using the PC as NAS. Without video card also everything works fine, like if the video card wasn't removed  :e (I configured the BIOS to ignore errors like missing video card). There's only one problem: when I suspend the PC to S3 and wake it up again, something doesn't work correctly, because I can't reach the NAS4Free-WebGUI nor connect via SSH (the only way to shut it down is to do a hard reset by pressing the corresponding button on the PC-case). Does anyone have an idea why the system doesn't resume from S3 properly without video card?


----------



## StreamThreader (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Resume from S3 without video card*

Hello,

You need _to_ read _the_ manual for _the_ motherboard and check whether it has the capability for headless mode. First try switching off in _the_ BIOS all messages (to show messages it need_s_ video and keyboard). If you_r_ motherboard ha_s_ _an_ integrated video card, you can use it. Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headless_system.


----------



## mju76zhn (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Resume from S3 without video card*

Hello,

I couldn't find any information about headless mode for my mainboard. But like I've already said, I set the option "Halt On" to "No Errors", so the boot process continues although there is no video card. As I said before, normal booting from switched-off-state (I think it's S5) and shutdown/rebooting works well, only if I want to resume from S3 ("Standby") there's obviously a problem (there are also no entries in system.log for the time waking up from S3). But as far as I know the BIOS isn't involved in the resume process from S3, because when I wake it up with video card and a monitor connected, in a fraction of a second the NAS4Free console menu appears, in contrast to normal booting, when it lasts about a minute and I also can see the BIOS screen or enter it. Another example is, that I had set a system password in BIOS on another PC and I only had to enter it when rebooting or resuming from S4, but not when resuming from S3. So my assumption is, that there is a problem in the resume process of FreeBSD, but I don't have much knowledge about Unix/Linux/FreeBSD and have no idea where to search for the error.

Sadly my motherboard doesn't have an onboard video card    As the last choice, I would buy a really cheap video card as a "dummy" that doesn't waste much energy, but my preferred solution is, to get FreeBSD resuming from S3 without video card.

Maybe someone has an idea where to search for errors?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2014)

The freebsd-acpi mailing list might be able to provide a better answer.


----------

